# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  ^^ نك نيمات للمسنجر على الكيف .. ^^

## أمير الليل

1-(l)عجــيــب يا عمــري عجــيــب حبك حبيبي عجيب انكتبلي بالنصيب وغير احوالي(l)

2-(l)راح راح حب وألم و جراح يوم عرفتك راح و الهم عني انزاح(l)

3-(l)انته يا عمري الحبيب اللي من قلبي جريب و العمر وياك يطير و انا من دونك غريب(l)

4-(l)يا بعد روحي ابيك اعشقك و اموت فيك و دام اتوله عليك و كل حياتي بين ايديك(l)

5-(l)مستحيل القى مثيلك مستحيل احب احد مايميل قلبي لغيرك و انته روحي و الجسى حبي انته تعرفه ما يحتاج اوصفه(l)

6-(l)اكبر من الشوق فيني حياتي انته و سنيني ولي غابت الشمس عني احس نورك يدفيني(l)

7-(l)بعيونك اشوف احساس ماشفته بعين الناس و اشوف الحب له معنى ذوقه حلو ويرويني(l)

8-(l)من شوقي سألت الكون عن حالك حبيبي شلون عرفت انك قلب ساهر بعد الوقت و يبغيني(l)

9-(l)تدري بي حبيبي حيل اشتاقك نهار وليل و احس بريحتك نسمه و اشوفك نجم تضويني(l)

10-(l)انته غالي في حياتي يا الحبيب وانته شمسي و انته ليلي والجريب(l)

11-(l)مهمى صار شوقي لك مايتبدل شفت من روحه احد مره يزعل(l)

12-(l)ا حبيبي انا كلي ابيك و ان شرهت بيوم روحي تبيك(l)

12-:'(تلاقينا و تعاتبنا عقب فرقه و تيمعنا تواعدنا على كلمه كبر حبنا و تفارقنا:'(

13-:'(تسمع كلام الناس و الشكوه في عيوني حتى و انا يمااك تشك في ضنوني:'(

14-:'(اذكر في يوم على سيف البحر نمشي تعاتبني و انا اسمع:'(

15-:'(ترحل يا اغلى الناس قلبي ماتدري به تهجر بلا اي احساس وين راحت الطيبه بصبر و اقول لا بأس مكتوب و برضي به مكتوب و برضي به:'(

16-:'(خليت على الخدين تنزل دموع عيني اسهرتني بليل افكاري تشكيلي:'(

17-:'(القلب يسأل وين من اللي يداري بي من اللي يداري بي:'(

18-:'(من غير ما ادري تروح و تنساني و انا اللي طول عمري شلتك و سط عيني من غير ما ادري تروح و تنساني و انا اللي طول عمري شلتك وسط عيني:'(

19-:'(ماكان ظني تهجر و الدمعه على خدي فيها كل احزاني:'(

20-:'(ماكان ظني تزعل و تقدر على صدي اشكي و اعاني:'(

21-:'(ليش هجران ليش حطمتي احلامي احلامي احلاااااااامي:'(

22-:'(ياعين هللي دمعتي اطفي لهيب النار اللي في قلبي سببها حبيبي:'(

23-:'(اخفيت كل في ظميري من اسرار لكن اللهفا تفظح كل لهيبي:'(

24-:'(الشوق خلا في حشى اليوف تذكار ماظنتي انساك لو انته ناسيني:'(

25-:'(جم عانيت من فراقك انا عانيت و بليل يعذبني السهر اذا في خاطري مريت:'(

26-:'(ابي سبب قولي شللي بدر مني تروح و ماجني كنت حبيب في يوم:'(

27-:'(قولي بكل صراحه اليوم اذا قلبك يحس فيني ماعمري اعيش مهموم و انته بعيد و ناسيني:'(

28-:'(تعب قلبي وانا اسامح و لو تخطي انا اصالح:'(

29-:'(حقيقه انته غير الناس قلبك مافيه احساس صبرت و صبري ملا مقياس:'(

30-:'(جزات الخير اتعنى واجيك جزات الخير و احس بالخطوى من قلبي و اجيك انا اجيك رغم انته تمون انته تمون و ما اشوفك انته تصون:'(

31-:'(في كل مره تتأسف في كل غلطه تعاتبني تواعدني على الجيا تقول تم و تتركني:'(

32-:'(مايهمك اتريا اتريا اتريا رغم صدك لي هديه:'(

33:'(فضلتك على نفسي تاليها تتهرب الصدق منك بعيد و الجذب اقرب:'(

34-:'(عموما هاذي صفاتك عموما هاذي ميزاتك:'(
35-(l)اسألني لو حبيت انا غيرك ماهويت لومني لو اخطيت غير عينك ماهويت(l)

36-(l)لي زعلت مني ونيت و لي غبت عني حنيت انا اللي بشوفتك ارتويت حلفت غيرك ماتمنيت(l)

37-:'(تخنقني العبرات تنزل دموع عيني ليمن تذكرتك او شفت بيتك ابعيني:'(

38-:'(آه وين ايامه وين كلامه وين همسى ابي سلامه:'(

39-(l)تمنيتك تكون الحب و الاشواق و الطيبه اثاري ماتصورتك احلام بعيده(l)

40-:'(تمنيتك تبادلني شوعر الحب شعور الحب ابي غالي اكونك و ما ابي لي قعدت يمك نفسي تكون شرهانه:'(

41-:'(اعترف اني احبك من بعد ما كنت اصد لك و اعترف لك في النهايه من البدايه كنت احبك:'(

42-:'(اعترافي لك حقيقه و طيفك معاي في كل دقيقه و كلمه لابدمنها و للأسف في قلبي حيره انته اسمك في فؤادي و حبك في قلبي باقي:'(

43-:'(ودي و اتكلم و اقول لك انا آسف ياحياتي انا من بعدك ياروحي زادت جروحي و دموعي حتى ايامي تعدي و انا من بعدك اعاني:'(

44-:'(عجب كل شي تغير و غير نظرتك فيني و خليت قلبي يتحير و انا اللي فيني يكفيني:'(

45-:'(ظنيتك تحبلي الخير و تحملي الموده جابت في كلام انسان بإسم المحبه:'(

46-:'( ليش تقول انك تحبني ليش تقول انك تودني ياي تقولي بكل صراحه ذاك الاول و كنت تحبني كنت تودني:'(

47-:'(وايش في بالعمر بعد و ايش في قولي بصارحه جان قلت هذا قرارك قوله لي باحس صراحه:'(

48-(l)لي مر الليل اشوف في مرني طاريها جم مره مع القمرى تحت النجوم يادي كانت لياليها(l)

49-(l)وارد اسال شنهو فيها و يظل الشوق يتمنى وصلها(l)

50-(l)اذوق الويل وعيني من يباريها من العبرى و لابيبرى قلبي المجروح غير ساعة مالاقيها(l)

----------


## زارع السوسن

الاخ امير الليل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك بارك الله فيك والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## دلوعة الكون

تسلم اخوي على العبارات الجميله

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أخوي أمير الليل كلمات حلوة 

والاحلى هالنك نيم حبيبي

الحياة فرنقدش أزرع فول يطلع عدس 

غير النك نيم ولا فلا

----------


## موج البحر

تسلم على النك نيمات 

 تحياتي 

موج البحر

----------


## صمت الجروح

مشكور اخوي


ربي يعطيك العافيه


بانتظار الجديد

صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

خليت على الخدين تنزل دموع عيني اسهرتني بليل افكاري تشكيلي
49-(l)وارد اسال شنهو فيها و يظل الشوق يتمنى وصلها(l)

50-(l)اذوق الويل وعيني من يباريها من العبرى و لابيبرى قلبي المجروح غير ساعة مالاقيها(l)
يسلموووووو على النك نيمات الحلوة 
دولاين احلى شي

----------


## hope

مشكور عالنك نيمات

يعطيك الله العافية

بالتوفيق..

تحياتي

----------


## علي إمامي

44-:'(عجب كل شي تغير و غير نظرتك فيني و خليت قلبي يتحير و انا اللي فيني يكفيني:'(

شكرا جدا

----------


## sweet_angel

مشكور لا خلا و لا عدم

----------


## مضراوي

تسلم اخوووي على النك نيماات

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

تسلم خيووه أمير

الله يعطيك مليون عافيه

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*يسلمووووو*
*اوخيي على النكات*
*لا عدمنا جديدك*

----------


## روحانيات

يسلموووووووووووووووو


يعطيك الف عافيه

وما ننحرم من جديدك..

----------


## صفآء الروح

يسلمو على النكات الحلوة

----------

